# Blizzard verschenkt WoW?



## turbosnake (10. Januar 2013)

Moin,
ich habe warum auch immer, wohl wegen Diablo 3 eine Mail bekommen in der mir eine 





> KOSTENLOSEN digitalen Kopie von World of Warcraft®: Battle Chest® nach Azeroth. In dem Basisspiel sind bereits 30 Tage Spielzeit* und die Erweiterungen The Burning Crusade® und Wrath of the Lich King® enthalten.


Dann einen Code den ich im Battle.net eingeben soll, kommen tut die Mail von 'Newsletter@email.blizzard.com'.
Ich habe eigentlich kein Intresse an WoW, aber ich will wisen ob das eine richtige Mail ist. Da es in letzter Zeit ja einige komische Meldung gab


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Habe soetwas auch bekommen. Der Code ging mal


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Mail auf Deutsch ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit zumindest schon mal groß das es eine echte Mail von Blizzard ist.
Habe so etwas auch schon mal bekommen, aber der Kram interessiert mich nicht 
Probiere einfach mal den Code einzulösen, wenns funktioniert ist alles Okay. 
Aber auf keinen Fall auf irgendwelche Links klicken, denn die Codes muss man sowieso immer im Account eingeben, also auf Links klicken ist nicht notwendig, denn wenns ein Fake ist, ist ein Link sicher manipuliert bzw infiziert.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2013)

Über der Mail kann man mehrere Sprachen auswählen, aber sie stand auf deutsch. 

Und ich soll entweder auf den Link klicken oder den Code einfügen.


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. Januar 2013)

Hab vor einem Monat  diese Mail erhalten.
Und aber dadurch Classic TBC und WOTLK bekommen und sind auch zum Acc hinzugefügt.
Scheint so als rennen den die Leute weg.
Selbst ist mir WoW zu abgedroschen geworden werde es daher auch nicht spielen.
Naja Hauptsache haben.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Januar 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Naja Hauptsache haben.


 eben, hab den mist mal 3 moante gespielt und danach direkt wieder verscherbelt. aber für umsonst, kanns ja nicht verkehrt sein. gammelt das eben im account rum und wartet darauf den wert um ne mark zu steigern. falls blizzard d3 nicht langsam mal ein wenig aufwertet geht der acc. eh wieder weg. da nützen auch solch dusseligen "geschenke" nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2013)

Hat geklappt!
Wenn mein PC wieder geht schaue ich mal rein, einfach so und renn ein bisschen rum.


----------

